# Über eine Leitung spielen (ports)



## Smirgul (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Meine Frau und ich spielen über eine Leitung und wollen zusammen in einer Gruppe spielen. Leider kann sie nicht meine Spiele joinen. Das gleiche Problem gab es ja damals in Warcraft 3 und konnte dort gelöst werden indem wir unterschiedliche ports im client einstellen konnten die dann entsprechend per portforwarding zugewisen wurden.

Kann man das in D3 auch irgendwo einstellen? Der standard port ist ja 1119 (http://eu.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-network-ports-information)

Falls einer infos oder Tipps hat immer her damit =)

Smirgull


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Kann euer Router UPnP dann einfach anstellen dann dürfte sich das erledigen, klappt bei uns auch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

hm eigentlich sollte es dabei keinerlei probleme geben. wie alt ist euer router? ist da noch kein switch drinne?
nach außen werden vom NAT im router jeder ip automatisch ports zugewiesen
eure rechenr wären etwa:
eure.äußere.www.ip:61001
eure.äußere.www.ip:61002
es kann garnich zu verwechselunge kommen
kansnt du ihre auch nich joinenn? was für ein fehler kommt wenn du auf quickjoin den namen deiner frau klickst?


----------



## Smirgul (16. Mai 2012)

Ja unser Router kann UPnP. Der Router ist ca. 6 Jahre alt (FritzBox).

Ich kann ihre Spiele auch nicht joinen. Wenn ich quick joinen versuche passiert einfach - nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Seltsam. Ich spiele auch zusammen mit meiner Frau - gleiche Leitung, keine Probleme.


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Alternativ könntet ihr auch zu Sex ausweichen soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Alternativ könntet ihr auch zu Sex ausweichen soll auch ganz gut sein.


Damit berufst Du Dich doch nur auf Hoerensagen!


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Alternativ könntet ihr auch zu Sex ausweichen soll auch ganz gut sein.


Das ist doch 20. Jahrhundert. Heute geht das so:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nsu96dH-VkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

